# Shrunk console after new install



## mahashakti89 (May 6, 2016)

Hello
I bought recently a new motherboard , ASUS Z17O, and switched my installations to UEFI.

So I decided to install FreeBSD-CURRENT to have better UEFI support.
Indeed the first part of the boot process is a lot faster than before.

First problem: I have no more access to the console after reaching the login screen, this is a problem I addressed in a precedent thread and which could be solved with the next version of the Nvidia driver. I can wait.

One second  problem : On boot the console is shrunk on both sides, left and right, only after reaching the login screen the image is  becoming normal again and it fits the whole screen. Works fine on GNU-Linux. The video card is a basic Nvidia GT 640 and I use Double-DVI to connect  monitor and video card. Is there something  I am missing ??

Regards


----------



## fernandel (May 8, 2016)

And my problem is opposite: console start correct abut after startx and ALT-CTRL_F? my console shrunk. Looks like that better UEFI support in FreeBSD 10.3 is not better for mine hardware.

I am running FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE (amd64).


----------



## mahashakti89 (May 8, 2016)

I don't know if it comes from pure UEFI installation. Will see. But one advantage is, as already said, that the first part of the boot process is really a lot faster. Disadvantage : I am aware that running FreeBSD-CURRENT can let you run into problems.


----------

